# فرفشات ذكورية!



## ابن سينا (28 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
يا معشر الرجال والشباب***اسمعوا ووعوا وحفزوا الالباب
مقولة أقولها لكم بكل وفاء***وما كنت يوما أشراً كذّاب
أقولها لكم من كل قلب وفؤاد***لا أريد منكم اجرًا ولا ثواب
إن الله خلق لكم النساء***وجعل بينكم مودة وأنساب
فاستحللتم منهن بإذن الله***وبشهود ومهر ,قبول وإيجاب
ما لو كان الوطء بغيرهن***لوجب عليكم الغضب والعقاب 
منهن ذوات التيه والدلال*** ثيبات وأبكار وعرب كعاب
يتبع...


----------



## ابن سينا (29 مارس 2012)

كلهن من جنس آدم وحواء***وديعات وداعة حمل الذئاب
فإن أصبحن يوما ذوات أبعال***كانت إحداهن عباب لباب
واخرى مفعمة بالتقوى والإيمان***وثالثة لا يثنّى لها جواب
ورابعة توحي هالة الإحسان***وترى مَن دونها في تباب
وخامسة فريدة عصرها والزمان***خريدة الدهر وسبب الأسباب

يتبع...


----------



## ابن سينا (31 مارس 2012)

وسادسة هي أم الدنيا والجمال***وغيرها من نساء العالمين ذباب

وسابعة تقول للقمر قم من مكانِ***هو لي وحدي ولغيري الهبهاب

وثامنة ترى نفسها حورية الجنان***وأترابها ليس لهن إلا القبقاب

وتاسعة قد قُدت لها الدنيا والحياة***وغيرها فلتحمل على الأخشاب

وعاشرة هي شر البلى وزفت المأل***إن نظرت إليها أفحمتك بالسباب


----------



## ابن سينا (1 أبريل 2012)

وغيرهن كثر من ذوات الإبهار***كلهن سواسية في السن والأخلاب

مدحهن ذم ,وذمهن شر الكلام ***كرههن سم قتال,وحبهن خلاب

كيدهن عظيم,وفي القرآن بيان ***وصلهن بر وهجرهن عذاب

يكفرن العشير,وفي الحديث علام***فاتقوا شرهن بإحسان لا لزاب

في اليسر هن إماء طائعات *** وفي العيش اللزب كن غراب


----------



## الياس عبد النور (1 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههههههههه 
رائعة بارك الله بك


----------



## ابن سينا (1 أبريل 2012)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> رائعة بارك الله بك



وبارك الله بك أخي الكريم.


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

